# 23krs Question???



## jonml2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Posted this a few days ago but no response. Anybody out there got an opinion??

have found a 1993 Yamaha Golf Cart that seems shorter than other carts. It measures 93 by 48. It has been lifted 6 inches and doesn't have a roof. I think I would be safe in the height and underbody clearance. I am worried about the length though and also the width. Also wondering if the cart will pull itself up the steep ramp.Really don't want to pull the trailer all the way there to try it. Any experience or info I should consider?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Not knowing anything about it, try this post:
Golf Cart


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

I am facing a similar dilemma with my 28krs. The inside width of the trailer is 92". The golf cart you're looking at is not going to fit without some type of mod to accomodate it. 
I am looking at two seat (front to back) atv's like the Arctic Cat TRV, or the Can Am Outlander Max. They are also 93" in length, so I'm hoping someone here has successfully worked with one of these longer vehicles to get them inside the Roo cargo area.
Good luck!
John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry, I would have replied earlier, but I couldn't find the following info that was buried on my computer desk









We have the 28krs, but I'm not sure if the garage measurements are the same as the 23krs.
While searching for a golf cart that would fit, we measured to see what could work for us.

Our measurements are as follows:
93" deep
6' high
49 3/4 wide at ramp opening.

It sounds like the cart you are considering could be a good candidate as long as you are able to close the ramp, cause it sounds awfully close!

Our thoughts as far as minimizing length on a lifted cart with off road style tires would be to either back the cart up the ramp and remove front tires to be able to close the ramp door (not sure what a pain that would be), or to run the cart up the ramp forwards onto tire ramps to put the cart on an upward angle to lessen the length.

There are others here that have come up with ideas to lessen the angle or steepness of the ramp, so I wouldn't worry about that part too much...

Good luck and let us know what you come up with!


----------



## jonml2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Sounds like it is worth a shot for me to pull te ob down there and see. Thats a great tip on driving it up on ramps. I know it is going to be really close. We are new owners and love our ob to death. Especially coming from the pop up world. Wish me luck. I will post some pics if it fits.


----------

